# My Record Striper



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I've only caught two stripers in my life. Both keepers, but this is my own personal best. 34lbs caught a half mile from shore. Friday afternoon.

*Update:* I forgot to put the location of the catch in the original post. I caught this on a light ugly stick while on vacation in Belmar, NJ on live "Bunker". The bunker is plentiful up there right now. The shore is boiling with them for miles right outside of the Belmar inlet.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn! That is going to be some good eats!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE! What did ya catch 'em on?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

AAR said:


> Damn! That is going to be some good eats!


Yeah.....if you like bluefish you'll love stripper!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

You caught that in pensacola bay?


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Death From Above said:


> Yeah.....if you like bluefish you'll love stripper!


Love some fried pinfish!
:thumbup:


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

inshorecatch said:


> You caught that in pensacola bay?


That's what I want to know. Is that a Pensacola area striper and caught today?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

My guess would be the lower Chesapeake area


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Death From Above said:


> Yeah.....if you like bluefish you'll love stripper!


Blues are good if you eat them fresh. They don't freeze at all.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

It was caught on a live Menhaden a half mile from shore. It was odd because it didn't fight much. It felt like pulling up a log from the bottom.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Which shore???? That is what was asked.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

everyone just wants to know if you caught the fish locally or on the Atlantic coast.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Sorry, I thought I mentioned it in the original post, but didn't and was wondering why everyone kept asking. I was on vacation in Belmar, NJ. I didn't intend to mislead, I posted it from my phone on the way home in the car.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

JasonL said:


> It was caught on a live Menhaden a half mile from shore. It was odd because it didn't fight much. It felt like pulling up a log from the bottom.


In Pensacola area or out of state? If caught around here I would think the heat has slowed his fight. They like the cool water and temps.


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

AAR said:


> Love some fried pinfish!
> :thumbup:


You can't eat the entire striper filet. If you eat the 'tenderloin' (i.e. nothing below the lateral line) then it is very good. Just don't eat under the lateral line :no:

Nice catch.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

froglegs said:


> You can't eat the entire striper filet. If you eat the 'tenderloin' (i.e. nothing below the lateral line) then it is very good. Just don't eat under the lateral line :no:
> 
> Nice catch.


Sorry, I was responding to the fellow who told me it was like eating bluefish (which I've never done but figured he was kidding).

I have eaten plenty of striped bass, when I was living in New York. There was a great seafood restaurant by the same name (The Striped Bass) under the Tappan Zee Bridge, that was my Aunt's favorite restaurant, and their best dish was Striped Bass. I love the taste and the texture. I was being serious with my first post stating that it would be some great eats.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

AAR said:


> Sorry, I was responding to the fellow who told me it was like eating bluefish (which I've never done but figured he was kidding).
> 
> I have eaten plenty of striped bass, when I was living in New York. There was a great seafood restaurant by the same name (The Striped Bass) under the Tappan Zee Bridge, that was my Aunt's favorite restaurant, and their best dish was Striped Bass. I love the taste and the texture. I was being serious with my first post stating that it would be some great eats.


No worries. Also, I am likely out of my league a little. I am talking about landlocked stripers out of Lake Martin in Alabama. Same fish with different menus in terms of eating options so I bet those in saltwater and landlocked have some differences.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

froglegs said:


> No worries. Also, I am likely out of my league a little. I am talking about landlocked stripers out of Lake Martin in Alabama. Same fish with different menus in terms of eating options so I bet those in saltwater and landlocked have some differences.


Sorry to derail the OP's thread but I was actually wondering about that. If landlocked Stripers taste the same as Saltwater Stripers. Based on my recollection, the Sea Bass I had in New York tasted the same or siimilar anyway, to Chilean Sea Bass (which is on the menu at all Bonefish Grills). It is really firm and flakey with a super taste.

Is freshwater Striped Bass that could be caught in Alabama similar or much different?


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

AAR said:


> Sorry, I was responding to the fellow who told me it was like eating bluefish (which I've never done but figured he was kidding).
> 
> I have eaten plenty of striped bass, when I was living in New York. There was a great seafood restaurant by the same name (The Striped Bass) under the Tappan Zee Bridge, that was my Aunt's favorite restaurant, and their best dish was Striped Bass. I love the taste and the texture. I was being serious with my first post stating that it would be some great eats.


Definitely better than bluefish (less fishy). Although, small blues aren't that bad as long as they're cooked within hours of the catch. We caught a bunch of large (3-4-foot) blues as well in about 200 feet of water at the "Mud Hole". We gave that meat away as it's much darker and doesn't taste as good.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

JasonL said:


> Definitely better than bluefish (less fishy). Although, small blues aren't that bad as long as they're cooked within hours of the catch. We caught a bunch of large (3-4-foot) blues as well in about 200 feet of water at the "Mud Hole". We gave that meat away as it's much darker and doesn't taste as good.


You see, this is one of the reasons I love PFF. This kind of information. Seriously.

:thumbsup:


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

AAR said:


> Sorry to derail the OP's thread but I was actually wondering about that. If landlocked Stripers taste the same as Saltwater Stripers. Based on my recollection, the Sea Bass I had in New York tasted the same or siimilar anyway, to Chilean Sea Bass (which is on the menu at all Bonefish Grills). It is really firm and flakey with a super taste.
> 
> Is freshwater Striped Bass that could be caught in Alabama similar or much different?


 
It is hard to say as I have never eaten the saltwater variety but it is basically a very white flakey type fish. It lines up sort of with snapper but below the lateral line it gets oily.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Good eatin' size!


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

You left P-cola to go to NJ on vacation? Did I get that right?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man NJ never gets any respect, I was born there raised in the south but my Grandparents lived there for some time, and I always enjoyed visiting New york hour away. And it is the Garden state and let me tell ya there is allot of farms up that way as well as mountains for us southern folk to look at very nice scenery. Most people think of trenton or some of the more run down spots, like they think all of new york is NYC and crowded. Sorry for gettin bent but I am a Homer after all. lol. Nice fish fella​


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

there is bluefish that size in the back of the Destin harbor on the flat near the pump station. believe it or not they are pretty picky though. Throw them a live mullet about 8" long and you will have a hell of a fight on light tackle.They can be spot casted all day long.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

"Sea Bass" and "Stripped Bass" are not the same thing. Sea Bass are a bottom fish that look kind of like what we call squirrel fish. More prevalent off Atlantic coast. Anyway, I've tried bluefish and stripper just about everyway you can prepare them. Even tried smoking the nasty taste out. Nothing works. Yankees will tell you that bluefish and strippers are great. That's because they probably have never ate a good fish. Just my smart ass opinion.


----------

